# E27N Fordson Tractor



## diamondt (Feb 16, 2013)

Here is a few photos of my Fordson Tractor


----------



## diamondt (Feb 16, 2013)

*E27n FORDSON tractor*

More fordson photos


----------



## diamondt (Feb 16, 2013)

Two more Fordson photos


----------



## matador55 (Mar 9, 2013)

Hi Diamondt,

Excellent Fordson tractor. You do some great work.
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Cheers Graham.


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

VERY cool tractor. Your attention to detail makes my big clunky fingers hurt just thinking about it. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

THAT IS FREAKIN' AWESOME! You have more talent in the first joint of your pinkie finger than I have in my entire lifetime. That both inspires me and makes me sad at the same time.


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Great work Mel. I swear it looks like you could start it up and start working it. Great job my friend.


----------



## Stevedore (Dec 28, 2011)

Beautiful work! Way beyond my abilities or patience...


----------

